# Lee Roy Hartung auction



## Harvie (Nov 1, 2011)

anyone going to this auction?


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 1, 2011)

*auction*

I was thinking about it. But there's the $100 registration fee to get in the auction, no onsite parking, they will shuttle you from one of there offsite lots, 15% buyers premium and 9.25% sales tax on everything (excluding cars and motorcycles). Then you have to schedule a pickup time to get the items you won. Kind of a turn off.


----------



## Harvie (Nov 3, 2011)

I HAD a person look over the Phantom and Aerocycle for me, they are not worth the expenses involved in getting there and bidding on them.


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 3, 2011)

*I bet Leno is saying the exact same thing!*

i'm gonna watch this one. i can't wait.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone near who can pick up for me?


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 4, 2011)

I heard the Aerocycle sold for $4500 and the Bluebird carcass also sold for $4500. Way too much money for either of those bikes in my opinion.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2011)

not really, they are rare bikes. shows that  rare projects bring good money.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2011)

The pictures of the auction are starting to stream in.
 There was way more stuff available than what was in those early pictures.
 A guy who went to the preview posted some pictures of what he saw, and it is totally worth checking out.
 Go to the; Antique Motorcycle Club of America website and scroll through the community forums and when you get to the Parking Lot Chatter forum click on it.
 Post # 17 by DuoGlide62 has a really nice stream of pictures that will make you all have sweet dreams of what this country used to build.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 4, 2011)

True. But both bikes needed a lot of work. I don't think the Aerocycle was crazy money but it needed a tank door, fenders, rack, seat and who knows what else. By the time all of that is bought you would be pretty close to getting into a decent complete one without all of the headaches. The Bluebird to me, rare or not, was missing almost everything that makes a Bluebird a Bluebird. Not to mention it was one of the later models and in my opinion, much less desirable models. I think a lot of the price on these two bikes in particular have a lot to do with the provenance. Years down the road I'm sure we will be talking about the "Hartung Aerocycle" and the "Hartung Bluebird".


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2011)

the problem is that junk is getting harder to get and what is a lot now might be cheep down the line. still the carcus is a bluebird and if you love them, then money is not a object to some.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2011)

Plus, how many 38 Bluebirds do you see compared to the much more common 36?

The Edsel was as ugly a car as has ever been built, and now they are highly desireable.

I'm serious guys. Go check out the pictures on the antique motorcycle forum. You won't believe your eyes.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 4, 2011)

I understand that. I think it just comes down to different collecting styles. I guess I am more from the school that I like having the feelers out and making connections, getting leads and hoping they pan out. Some guys like buying up ratty bikes and restoring them. Some are more apt to aggressively go after what they want, no matter the price tag. I don't have anything against that. In fact I think its good for the hobby. Chances are I will never own a Bluebird or an Aerocycle unless I find one. I'm OK with that. From what I've seen in the hobby though, and maybe this is just me, is that with a little bit of patience these bikes in better condition can be had for not that much more money which would be worth it to me.


----------



## Harvie (Nov 4, 2011)

Educate yourself to know what a bike is worth, have the money ready to go, and when one in your opinion is priced right, pops up, grab it. 



Matter of fact, this works for everything.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't know about the Bluebird, but that Aerocycle wasn't worth 4500 plus the 15% premium.... Maybe 3000 out the door...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 4, 2011)

> Plus, how many 38 Bluebirds do you see compared to the much more common 36?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2011)

cyclingday said:


> The pictures of the auction are starting to stream in.
> There was way more stuff available than what was in those early pictures.
> A guy who went to the preview posted some pictures of what he saw, and it is totally worth checking out.
> Go to the; Antique Motorcycle Club of America website and scroll through the community forums and when you get to the Parking Lot Chatter forum click on it.
> Post # 17 by DuoGlide62 has a really nice stream of pictures that will make you all have sweet dreams of what this country used to build.




Marty great photo stream!!!

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/... Auction Preview 11-1-11/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 4, 2011)

*auction*

Probably well worth it tho, if you were local, just being there!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 4, 2011)

*auction*

I was able to bid live via telephone.  Lost most of my lots to higher bids and the prices that people were paying were Way Retail or more even!  Add the buyers premie and tax and you tack on another 25% to the end dollar.  I was surprised to see people bidding so high...no margins for resale on the 25 or so parts lots I bid on.  Good for the estate and the auction service!


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 4, 2011)

*Had a Great Time!!*

I attended the auction today and had a great time!! Even with the high premium there were still some decent values. I picked up a lot of 5 bikes with a key tank I was searching for. It was fun just being able to soak in all these historical pieces and spend some quality time with other collector friends. By the way ,I also learned  about other things to look for when picking. A lot of about 100 license plates from AZ sold for $26000. Unbelievable!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll bet those Arizona license plates were the copper ones made in 1934
  The holy grail for plate collectors.
I've had one of those sitting out in the Cactus garden for years. Maybe I ought to bring it inside and put it under glass.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Wowzers!!*

Great link, MarkIV!!!!!


----------



## publius (Nov 5, 2011)

*Stuff ala Hartung*

I chickened out on bidding when I surmised there wouldn't be any bargains that would be disturbingly cheap and it seems from early info coming in I was right. I have a small bunch of bikes-bicycles to ride and build and too many motorcycles from back in the day when I collected mostly Japanese motorcycles a lot like Lee Roy did. From early results coming in I think I made the right decision. It does help tho that I already have an Excelsior big twin and a couple of early teens project motorcycles or I would have been standing in a puddle of drool over thinking about 






some of his treasures. For now and living in a condo, less is more. Quality and not quantity. Thanks and best of luck to y'all, Paul


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 5, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Great link, MarkIV!!!!!




That one was compliments of Marty I just pasted it here


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 11, 2011)

*nice auction*

I for one am glad this collection is out of the hands of a hoarder {like me} and out to be restored. best thing that could ever happen to this collection.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 11, 2011)

The whole thing left a really bad taste in our mouths. Auctions America was not up to the task. Things were stolen out of lots and what we bid on through the online auction is not what we ended up with. Like I said before, it was a cluster______.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 11, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> The whole thing left a really bad taste in our mouths. Auctions America was not up to the task. Things were stolen out of lots and what we bid on through the online auction is not what we ended up with. Like I said before, it was a cluster______.




But we all really surmised this well ahead of time didn't we? What a mess. Rather than going down in our recent history as one of the "great ones", it's going to be remembered as a total cluster ____.


----------

